# AutoGlym's HD Wax vs Collinite 476s Beading Results!



## Dave1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Myself and another member* Warren1* have been using AutoGlym's High Definition Wax for a while now and the results are still brilliant after 4months (still beading up nicely). After reading on a few forums we came accross Collinite's 476s wax and read about its durability and ability to supposedly last a 'full year', so we thought we would give it a try.

We applied the waxes to two different cars which were both prepped in the same way:

1. Degreased with Diamondbrites Ultra TFR (their most agressive TFR)

2. Washed with Diamondbrites Premier Wash and Wax :detailer:

3. Machine with Farecla's G6 Rapid Dry Use Compound (inc G6 Rapid pads) :buffer:

4. Polished with Autosmart's Platinum Polish (1 Coat)

5. Waxed - 1 with AG HD Wax (3 Coats), the other with Collinites 476s (1 Coat... as it is notorious for its durability).

Both waxes were very different to use and applied a panel at a time, we found the HD wax alot thicker and left your fingers quite sticky/ grippy. Where as the Collinite felt alot thinner when applying and was almost like applying a sealent or film leaving fingers almost slippery.

Both cars have been parked side by side for 3 days now and exposed to the same conditions (Rain and Dewy Mornings).

Beading results of Auto glyms HD Wax:














































*Beading results of Collinites 476s Wax:*























































Will have to see how the continue to bead over time. :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Much prefer HD Wax's finish as Collinite's looks microscopical beading!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Having used both much prefer HD Wax myself.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That black car is not beading anything thats just morning due.


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Be interesting to see the results over more time, will you be posting pics further along? 
I just put 476s on my car yesterday and after researching and looking on here I decided to for for 2 coats. How come you guys done just the 1?
Wouldn't of hurt to apply the same as GD wax surely??


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I`ve never had beeding from Collinite look anything like yours


----------



## Dave1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Steve_Dub said:


> Be interesting to see the results over more time, will you be posting pics further along?
> I just put 476s on my car yesterday and after researching and looking on here I decided to for for 2 coats. How come you guys done just the 1?
> Wouldn't of hurt to apply the same as GD wax surely??


Only did the 1 coat of Collinite because its seems to be more renown for being extremely durable. Next time will try couple more though.


----------



## Dave1 (Oct 9, 2012)

dennis said:


> That black car is not beading anything thats just morning due.


Both cars have sat side by side for over 3days, it has rained everyday and that was the result this morning.


----------

